# Closed bow issue... need ideas



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok so i have a 16 ft starcraft jupitor closed bow. But i fish on it alot and want to add a seat to the bow for fishing and to better aid me in using my trolling motor. Any one run into this before or have any pictures or ideas. Thanks in advance


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

TTT im all ears fellas


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Pictures would help. Outside and inside.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

This is the boat sorry its the only picture available at the moment. Boats an hour and half away still in storage.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Under the bow is wide open space from the underside of the bow to the floor. With the exception of wood bows that support the aluminum top. Bows are aproximately 1 foot apart running from port to starboard


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You could put a seat up there if you wanted. I would reinforce it from underneath to the floor. If not you could build it up from the hull. I would be worried about falLing off. If you can get pictures of the inside maybe someone else has a better idea.

I would go with a wireless or long wired trolling motor and fish from the back. Or just use a transom mount


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt that the front deck will safely support a pesestal mounted seat unless you reinforce the deck from the inside. Might be a better Idea to get a remote control for the TM.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Fishingful i think your right on the money. I think putting down some high quality grip tape would help as well


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Shortdrift your pretty much spot on as far as needing supported. Ive walked on it and the metal heaves under my feet so i dont do it unless i have to. I agree that the floor would have to support the weight. As for remote control id love that however budgets are budgets and if i went to house hold 6 and asked her to spend money on a remote trolling motor id probably be sleeping in the boat for awhile lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You could build that support with wood and put some storage boxes in there. It would help put some weight up front as well.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

You could cut it out and make it an open bow if ya really wanted to.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Before you think about doing any cutting on the front deck you might consider the structural integrity designed in the bow you'd be removing by doing so. I'm sure the bow strength is designed to have that bridge in place and not cut. Also to add a chair would be nothing with added reinforcement but you don't have a walk-thru windshield to access it, that may be another ease of accessibility issue. Just some thoughts.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure why you'd want to fish off the bow. That's the same design of boat my pop had and we caught a boat-load of eyes out of that. Maybe a transom mounted trolling motor might help with boat control? I say be happy with what you've got and make it work for you.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I ve tried transom mount and its difficult to control. Im constantly adjusting it and no fishing. I just got a bow mount foot controlled tm from a fellow ogf member on the market forum id like to use it. The only other option would be to extend the wiring and cables for the tm and be able to have the foot control reach behind the dash.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> Before you think about doing any cutting on the front deck you might consider the structural integrity designed in the bow you'd be removing by doing so. I'm sure the bow strength is designed to have that bridge in place and not cut. Also to add a chair would be nothing with added reinforcement but you don't have a walk-thru windshield to access it, that may be another ease of accessibility issue. Just some thoughts.


I agree ive read about other owners of my model boat and they have removed the deck however it is quite a lengthy process due to the fabricating that has to be done because it does reinforce the bow and has to have that support. I do however have a split windsield that i can easily pass through.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've seen a few boats over the yrs with a seat mounted to the bow. but they didn't cut anything on the bow. they just used a flush mount pedestal on the bow.
sherman


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

ThTs the direction im thinking of going sherman. I ll have to make a frame to tie into it and bring to the floor. Should be relatively easy i got plenty of aluminum angle iron and a squirt gun to weld aluminum with at work so i can build that. I think after sitting here thinking about it and what everyone has postex this is what i ll do. However i will make it a flush mounted base on top so i can completely remove the seat and post and store them under the bow. Biggest thing is i dont want it to look tacky.


----------

